# Virtua Tennis 3- JOYSTICK



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

hello, i have virtua tennis 3 on my pc, and i want for 2 players, i have keyboard and joystick plugged, but when i go to in game control setting it pops up just for one player, and i want for two. how do i solve this???

:4-dontkno


----------



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

Did you check "Game Controllers" via "Printers and Other Hardware" found in the Control Panel?
If the joypad is listed there then try troubleshooting it or check the properties.
If not, the joypad is not plugged in, the computer does not recognize the hardware, or you need to install the hardware with a CD. (Unless it is plug-and-play)

Hope this helped.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The chances of finding good software that supports the game to play with 2 people on a single computer is just annoying. There is the chance of conflicting hardware and drivers.

I do have a link bookmarked for software that supports playing on a single computer but I think it costs money. I will upload it when I'm back on my PC at home.


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

my computer does recognize the joypad , and it's plugged in, and i can play with it. i said that i can't play for 2 players on virua tennis, i can play just i on joypad, but i can't make for two.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's the software I promised, it has free trial for 30 days at least

Teamplayer


----------



## djoxili (Jul 1, 2009)

you must show me how to sett it for 2 players


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I haven't used the program and I don't have an extra controller with me right now. I have never used the program too.


----------

